
Congress Scolds the FCC for Making the Cable Set Top Box Market More Competitive - magoghm
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160505/07462134350/congress-scolds-fcc-making-cable-set-top-box-market-more-competitive.shtml
======
Keverw
Sounds like someone didn't get paid off. Glad the FCC is actually trying to do
some good. I think congress and cable company executives are really out of
touch, especially with millennials. I think cable companies will sink like the
Titanic if they don't wake up to the new reality.

------
andrewclunn
One issue I have is that it specifies (in its current form) all functionality.
I don't have an issue with restricting rental through cable services to first
party hardware (and can see viable security reasons for doing so). Aside from
that though, I'm in complete agreement.

